# Awesome pro shots of Quincy



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was so tickled to have these shots of Quincy emailed to me by the lady who took them at the Poodle Specialty show last weekend. They are my favourite photos of my boy and his wonderful handler, Chrystal Murray.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are amazing shots of Quincy and Crystal. He looks wonderful.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love them all but the last one is my favorite. He looks wonderful and that tail!! I can't get over that amazing tail!_


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

He is just so so so gorgeous!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome shots, indeed, of Quincy! Love the action shots.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cherie, he's still my boyfriend. i may have seelie, but q is my man. 

love love love those pics.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Those are amazing shots of Quincy and Crystal. He looks wonderful.


Thanks Deb! I was just so pleased to get them, and have plastered them everywhere. They capture his essence in the ring. She did a wonderful job.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

I especially love the picture of him on the grooming table. Such beautiful/handsome face and those eyes are just intoxicating. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I love them all but the last one is my favorite. He looks wonderful and that tail!! I can't get over that amazing tail!_


Thanks very much! The last one is my favourite too. Yes, his tail is amazing! If I knew all my pups tails would turn out like this, I would never dock again.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, tails.  
Those are terrific pictures. I love his head.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww, I love Quincy! He's one handsome and charming boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> He is just so so so gorgeous!


Thank you very much! I think you know that I think so too!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I am sooo in love! He's absolutely gorgeous! I love black spoos.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Awesome shots, indeed, of Quincy! Love the action shots.


Thanks very much! I love that third shot and want to blow it up and put it in my office! She did a stunning job with all the photos she did at the show, but I cannot tell you how incredibly touched I was when I got these!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks very much! The last one is my favourite too. Yes, his tail is amazing! If I knew all my pups tails would turn out like this, I would never dock again.


_If the standard here in the US would change for the better not requiring a docked tail, I would never dock a pup again. I DID NOT like watching the vet clip those little tails on those tiny puppies. They made almost no fuss about it, but I found it disturbing!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> cherie, he's still my boyfriend. i may have seelie, but q is my man.
> 
> love love love those pics.


Thank you! I have no doubt that he will ALWAYS be your boyfriend and look forward to you one day being Mommy to one of his kidlets.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kris6332 said:


> I especially love the picture of him on the grooming table. Such beautiful/handsome face and those eyes are just intoxicating. Wonderful pictures!


Thank you very much! The photographer captured exactly what I see when I look at him. We adore this boy and think he is the cat's pyjamas...lol!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

That he is! Nice photos!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I remember this boy from the Specialty! How could I forget the tail, absolutely love it! He was gorgeous. I think I have a couple of head shots of him, I'll take a look! 

I'm a definite fan of the undocked tails as well. I've helped a friend dock her litters and won't ever be doing it again, or doing it to my own, I'm a big wuss! I've decided to dock, but will be leaving them longer. I think the day is coming when we won't be docking at all, and I personally can't wait, .


----------

